# Shaggy tall dreadie kid



## 614 crust (Feb 22, 2014)

so a couple nights ago i got jumped, robbed for $70 and got my vest, leather tobacco pouch i made, and smart phone taken. not too sure the kids name but i think i heard people calling him shaggy. real tall long dreads black bibs with a rebel flag patch sewn on the back. he seemed ok till he got drunk then started screaming bout how i wasnt a real rider and just a west coast scum fuck and how hes never seen me before. As im sure many of you know im from ohio and have been around for quite some time. This kinda shit coming from these younger kids pisses me off.
The one kid shaggy? was bragging bout how he just got outta prison and showing off his prison id to a bunch of people and also kept talking bout how hes been ridding for 10 years sollid. Kinda hard to ride trains in prison isnt it?
As far as i know he is only one that attacked me. he was with aa few other kids. one girl goes by kelly scumdom has a wrong way kids tatt on her neck. another goes by twitch and another older kid that goes by possum. and one goes by Twittie. (real name Brian) The one kid twitch was talking bout how he had just od'd on heroin the night before.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 22, 2014)

That fucking blows man, sorry to hear that. What town did this happen in?


----------



## Tude (Feb 22, 2014)

yes  where you at?


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 22, 2014)

http://squattheplanet.com/threads/lost-a-dude-named-shaggy-in-missoula.17379/
same guy? good luck.


----------



## Tude (Feb 22, 2014)

good catch if the same


----------



## 614 crust (Feb 22, 2014)

this happened in little five points. pretty sure they are heading to NOLA


----------



## Mongo (Feb 23, 2014)

I doubt it's the one from the older forums. Shaggy is about as common a name as joker, psycho , or shithead. don't spread that shit unless you know for sure it was them!!!!!


----------



## slimJack (Feb 23, 2014)

yo i was with these mfs lije a wk and a half ago.. my boy kero whos a member on here told me that dude gave off bad vibes but he never tried that bullshit round me. im housed up in atl n had a smart phone n all types of shit on me when we were in this abandoned squat shootin up together.fuckin dirtbag. i know where they were sleepin n ill go check if hes there later today. i better not see that pussy mf


----------



## slimJack (Feb 23, 2014)

and btw he aint been ridin shit for ten years. we named a few ppl who r well known in the train world n he knew none of them.pos


----------



## slimJack (Feb 23, 2014)

614 crust said:


> so a couple nights ago i got jumped, robbed for $70 and got my vest, leather tobacco pouch i made, and smart phone taken. not too sure the kids name but i think i heard people calling him shaggy. real tall long dreads black bibs with a rebel flag patch sewn on the back. he seemed ok till he got drunk then started screaming bout how i wasnt a real rider and just a west coast scum fuck and how hes never seen me before. As im sure many of you know im from ohio and have been around for quite some time. This kinda shit coming from these younger kids pisses me off.
> The one kid shaggy? was bragging bout how he just got outta prison and showing off his prison id to a bunch of people and also kept talking bout how hes been ridding for 10 years sollid. Kinda hard to ride trains in prison isnt it?
> As far as i know he is only one that attacked me. he was with aa few other kids. one girl goes by kelly scumdom has a wrong way kids tatt on her neck. another goes by twitch and another older kid that goes by possum. and one goes by Twittie. (real name Brian) The one kid twitch was talking bout how he had just od'd on heroin the night before.


dude did i meet u in the kroger parkin lot when u were getting or waiting on ur prescription to b filled?.. u said u dont fly signs but make jewelry?.. i gave u a few bucks in coins


----------



## Jackings (Feb 23, 2014)

I have met shaggy and possum, and twitch too i believe in Jan'13 in little five. shaggy was squatting for several months before i met him, don't know if ever left atl after.


----------



## johnnymarie (Feb 24, 2014)

Mongo said:


> I doubt it's the one from the older forums. Shaggy is about as common a name as joker, psycho , or shithead. don't spread that shit unless you know for sure it was them!!!!!



it is him. i know that for a fact. are you still around? i dunno what i can do but i can definitely hit him up and give him a stern ass talking-to and ask him to give you your shit back. try to explain that it's not fucking cool. he will usually listen to my reasoning when he's sober.. i hate it when kids who have been nothin but sweet as pie to me turn around and rob someone like *snap* that, makes me think. a lot. ugh, i'm sorry you got your shit jacked, man. i know it doesn't mean much coming from someone who has nothing to do with anything but.. yanno. for what it's worth.


----------



## 614 crust (Feb 26, 2014)

slimJack said:


> dude did i meet u in the kroger parkin lot when u were getting or waiting on ur prescription to b filled?.. u said u dont fly signs but make jewelry?.. i gave u a few bucks in coins


Yeah that was me


----------



## 614 crust (Feb 26, 2014)

johnnymarie said:


> it is him. i know that for a fact. are you still around? i dunno what i can do but i can definitely hit him up and give him a stern ass talking-to and ask him to give you your shit back. try to explain that it's not fucking cool. he will usually listen to my reasoning when he's sober.. i hate it when kids who have been nothin but sweet as pie to me turn around and rob someone like *snap* that, makes me think. a lot. ugh, i'm sorry you got your shit jacked, man. i know it doesn't mean much coming from someone who has nothing to do with anything but.. yanno. for what it's worth.


Im not there anymore im down in florida now


----------



## johnnymarie (Feb 26, 2014)

dang, what part of florida?


----------



## 614 crust (Feb 27, 2014)

daytona - orlando area


----------



## 614 crust (Mar 10, 2014)

this is the kid that got me
https://www.facebook.com/josh.morgan.35380399?fref=ts


----------



## Tick Dickler (Mar 10, 2014)

614 crust said:


> this is the kid that got me
> https://www.facebook.com/josh.morgan.35380399?fref=ts


i think the chances of getting your stuff back is pretty good now if he still has it. lets pray he gets anally raped.


----------



## FolkYouDad (Apr 12, 2014)

Shit man everytime I've hung out withthat kid we've had a badass time.


----------



## slimJack (Apr 12, 2014)

shit..like the other kid said that must b a common name cuz that defy ain't the shaggy mf I'm talkn bout.my fck up


----------



## Hal (Jul 18, 2014)

Same motherfucker. Shaggy in Missoula. 100% sure. I know that dude. I know that patch. That is his facebook. Dude, I took his fucking profile picture when we were stranded with some kids in North Dakota or Montana (can't remember). And yeah, he's pretty lovely til he gets wasted and then...yeah. Mutherfucker. And, yes, would not be the least bit shocked if he took your shit. It's not a first. He really has been riding for a long time, but not ten years (I have reason to believe he's 25 give or take and he knows his shit about trains but I dont buy that he's been riding since he was 15 for a couple good reasons). He's probably locked up now but please dont hesitate to private message me if you want more details about him (real name? the fb name is fake but I can give you the other names. He's got a couple he gives to bulls and I know his full birth name.) Goddamn, I've got stories...


----------



## DesertRat (Jul 18, 2014)

I hope this guy gets what is coming to him. 

That said, the setup in that banner pic looks awful familiar. Is that from the railroad museum in Ogden?


----------



## Hal (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeah. I wasn't around for that bit tho.


----------



## terminal filth (Jul 19, 2014)

So here's my first post... Am I the only one here that would never keep the company of somebody wearing a Confederate flag or any national flag patch for that matter?


----------



## Gonx (Jul 27, 2014)

^Agreed


----------



## Armando (Jul 29, 2014)

Hal said:


> Same motherfucker. Shaggy in Missoula. 100% sure. I know that dude. I know that patch. That is his facebook. Dude, I took his fucking profile picture when we were stranded with some kids in North Dakota or Montana (can't remember). And yeah, he's pretty lovely til he gets wasted and then...yeah. Mutherfucker. And, yes, would not be the least bit shocked if he took your shit. It's not a first. He really has been riding for a long time, but not ten years (I have reason to believe he's 25 give or take and he knows his shit about trains but I dont buy that he's been riding since he was 15 for a couple good reasons). He's probably locked up now but please dont hesitate to private message me if you want more details about him (real name? the fb name is fake but I can give you the other names. He's got a couple he gives to bulls and I know his full birth name.) Goddamn, I've got stories...


Does this shaggy have circles around his knuckles. I met a shaggy in little five before


----------



## Deleted member 9332 (Jan 20, 2015)

terminal filth said:


> So here's my first post... Am I the only one here that would never keep the company of somebody wearing a Confederate flag or any national flag patch for that matter?


lmao, i was thinking this the whole time i was reading this thread.


----------



## 12xPUKEx12 (Jan 26, 2015)

terminal filth said:


> So here's my first post... Am I the only one here that would never keep the company of somebody wearing a Confederate flag or any national flag patch for that matter?


 PC loser...


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 26, 2015)

12xPUKEx12 said:


> PC loser...


Please try to keep the name calling off the forums. 

If you have something relevant to add to the original post, that would be great. 

This topic of this thread is "shaggy tall dreadie kid".


----------



## 12xPUKEx12 (Jan 26, 2015)

Then I'll add this. Shaggy is a good kid who like most of us has the capability to be a dick. Whoever told any of you kids that all train riders will be nice to you is a liar. We live a dangerous life, a lot of time surrounded by dangerous people. This is the real world, riding freight and having drum circles in the woods are two different things. I wish I could say that being a tramp is for nice people but that's just not the case.


----------



## NailznSadie (Jun 27, 2017)

I've know shaggy for a bit he's a good guy when he isn't drunk I'm sorry if anyone has had to deal with that bullshit but if you have been ridding for some time you would know what kindve attitudes to stay away from but like I said he is a good guy just don't get drunk with him


----------



## THEOEHT (Jul 18, 2017)

just noticed the post with his facebook. totally different person than i was thinking


----------



## Shaggy Rogers (Aug 2, 2017)

Dude doesnt deserve the name Shaggy if hes gonna be acting like that. Damn sorry, its people like that that ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## Coywolf (Aug 3, 2017)

It's stories like this that keep me traveling solo. People fucking suck. I don't care if that dude is a "good kid" or not, jumping people for no reason=you are an asshole, and getting drunk is no excuse, I get drunk all the time and don't jump people who I'm chillin' with. I prefer not to hang around with assholes.

Also, karma is ultimate.


----------



## Shwillam (Aug 4, 2017)

Sounds like a kid I know from Savannah GA, he claimed to be a traveler but in the 3 summers I visited there he was always in the same town in the same camp so I figured him as home guard/homebum status. One of the first kids i met on the road actually. He was always a dick when he was drunk thou, and i had to put him in his place a few times over theft of small things but never that much.

The fact it happened in little 5 points and he was heading towards NOLA makes it sound like him.

Did he have a cat?


----------



## Coywolf (Aug 4, 2017)

12xPUKEx12 said:


> I wish I could say that being a tramp is for nice people but that's just not the case.



Ya, I don't agree with that at all. You are basically saying you have to be a dick to travel. Everyone chooses their own personality, and I've met many a nice traveler. You don't have to be a drunk asshole that gets violent for no reason to be a tramp. I get having to be hard nosed to survive on the street and travel, but shit you should be able to turn that shit off sometimes.

Like I said, you pick your own personality, and also the groups you hang out with. That, I do agree with.


----------



## Hobo Mud (Sep 13, 2017)

The most important thing is that your alive and survived this encounter. Your stuff can be replaced, however you can't! My advice to you is to stay away from junkies and only drink with people you have known for years.

If this kid has done what you have claimed he will get whats coming. The rails have a funny way of working things like this out. I am extremely picky as to whom I will or will not associate with pertaining to the rails or traveling. 

Even are intuition can sometimes misslead us if we are facing a master manipulator. Once again the important thing is that you are well and safe. Hope something was learned from this experience, i am glad you shared this information with us.

Safe travels brother.......


----------



## HiLineWinterFuneral (Oct 26, 2017)

yeah you're talking about that huge oogle "shaggy" or "dirty dog"... he's only been riding for probably 5 years and has been in prison for half of that, and is usually just homebumming GA but he still trys to count it. One time he came up to us claiming he just "stole a half gallon without even looking to see what it was", even though it was from a store where all the bottles have alarm caps on the tops(this Sailor Jerrys did not) and he was with a guy with a hatchetman tattoo and the other had a giant anarchy tattoo on his cheek. So, we drake his booze and listened to him brag about how he went to prison, never washes his "dreadhawk" and all of the places he never been to... hahahaha probably the biggest oogles ive ever met. Oh yeah he also tried saying "hell crew"(some lame crew he said he was starting) is the new FTRA but he didnt even know how to hop out of roseville hahahahahaha


----------



## Popsicle (Oct 27, 2017)

I beat his ass in Nola ! One from the real crew no names mentioned. He went to jail the day after . One more to go


----------



## Pcdhitch (Jun 18, 2018)

614 crust said:


> so a couple nights ago i got jumped, robbed for $70 and got my vest, leather tobacco pouch i made, and smart phone taken. not too sure the kids name but i think i heard people calling him shaggy. real tall long dreads black bibs with a rebel flag patch sewn on the back. he seemed ok till he got drunk then started screaming bout how i wasnt a real rider and just a west coast scum fuck and how hes never seen me before. As im sure many of you know im from ohio and have been around for quite some time. This kinda shit coming from these younger kids pisses me off.
> The one kid shaggy? was bragging bout how he just got outta prison and showing off his prison id to a bunch of people and also kept talking bout how hes been ridding for 10 years sollid. Kinda hard to ride trains in prison isnt it?
> As far as i know he is only one that attacked me. he was with aa few other kids. one girl goes by kelly scumdom has a wrong way kids tatt on her neck. another goes by twitch and another older kid that goes by possum. and one goes by Twittie. (real name Brian) The one kid twitch was talking bout how he had just od'd on heroin the night before.


Knew a kid in Ohau Hawaii that fits that description an same name. Bin about five years, he'd be about 30 or late 20s.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jul 11, 2018)

Does anyone know if this is the same guy?






Apparently this guy also goes by Shaggy and was arrested for murdering a woman who he got a ride with out of the Georgia National Rainbow Gathering.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Aug 1, 2018)

People that steal from fellow travelers, suck. 

Wish we could just put them all on an island and let them destroy each other like the animals they are.


----------



## Ezra Fyre (Oct 3, 2018)

EphemeralStick said:


> Does anyone know if this is the same guy?
> View attachment 44403
> 
> 
> ...


U

Based on the pics the Facebook link pulls up (Facebook link by op)

No, not the same guy...


----------



## beersalt (Feb 25, 2019)

I've met one kid personally that's also claimed "Hell-Crew". Rode a couple trains with him, and we now refer to him as OG-WetBrain, which should be self explanatory.
Also heard word of another shit human trying to talk hard and dropping the same "Hell-Crew" name. Hahaha, that name dropping bullshit is always fucking hilarious. Especially when they say it like, "FRTA".

Looks like there's definitely AT LEAST two "Shaggy's" to stay the fuck away from.
So grateful for this forum.


----------

